# Feather boards from green wood



## BubingaBill (Oct 15, 2013)

Hi Gang,
I had a linden tree come down in a storm this summer and I saved about 75% of it for projects/firewood. I am just starting to build jigs to help me keep my fingers attached and feather boards look like a good place to start. I have been scouring the projects and blogs here and have noticed wide variety of opinions of what wood you can use. Most agree that you need a knot free board to start with and someone even uses plywood!
I have about 2,000 small chunks of my tree and a band saw to cut them into boards. More commonly known as Bass wood.
The tree was alive and thriving until it was uprooted. I have heard it is desired by wood carvers for it's clean appearance and straight grain. Could this be used for a feather board?
I would love to hear your opinions on using fresh wood for this.

On a side note: Even though this wood has not been down for long I am already burning it in my fireplace and it burns very well and with no popping.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Bump


----------

